# Alliance Air Show, Fort Worth, Texas



## Aggie08 (Sep 24, 2006)

USAF Thunderbirds 

Tora-Tora-Tora

Oreck Flight Team (Frank Ryder)

Mig 17 - Randy Ball

Jim LeRoy - BullDog Air Shows

USAF F-15E Strike Eagle Demo

Jan Collmer FINA EXTRA 300L

US Navy F/A-18C Super Hornet Demo

USAF F-16 Demo

USAF Heritage Flight

Lockheed F-16 Demo

US Navy Legacy Flight

United States Army Special Forces Jump Team

Charlie Jirik and the Fina Aerobatic Extra 300

John McGuire and his Piper Cub Demo

WW II Aircraft from the Cavanaugh Flight Musuem

Howard Pardue in the Grumman F8F Bearcat

FedEx Arrival and Departure Group



Anyone going? I want to, I hear the Tora Tora Tora display is to die for.

ps FedEx? Huh?


----------

